# shipping cinnamon rolls...



## ilse (Jan 5, 2008)

a friend would like me to ship her some of my cinnamon rolls, but i have never sent them through the mail before. would anyone have any suggestions on how best to package them/send them? i was even thinking of just making them up, freezing them unbaked, and shipping them like that and just having my friend back them when they got to her - or would they not turn out so great?

ilse


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i'd ship them out as soon as they were cool. i would also bake them in one of those aluminum containers, sometimes they come with lids. and i'd recommend to ship them with speedy delivery.


----------



## tralfaz (Mar 4, 2007)

Definitely bake first. Frozen unbaked they'll thaw in transit and start to rise . Let them cool and get as firm as possible.


----------



## geishakitty (May 12, 2008)

Are they a yeast or quick bread? Either way I would not ship them uncooked.


----------



## geishakitty (May 12, 2008)

Also I would packaged them in a box with parchment paper or wax paper filled in between them.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

I think my first question is how far are you planning on shipping them?


----------



## bakeaholic (Aug 17, 2007)

Rule of thumb for the postal service is the better care you want, the more you're going to pay. I would bake it or house them in an aluminum pan, covered, packaged with some sort of packing foam and on the outside write fragile so it doesn't get tossed around. When you go to the post office to send it out, I would overnight it. Depending on the sized of the box and where its going, it could get pricey though.


----------

